# Question



## ford4x4302 (Jul 12, 2011)

Is two simplicity 7119s that need a little work for 600$ a good deal? hear are pics


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like one of them has wheel weights/chains.Depending on the model,I think I'd offer $400/$500.They're gonna need a bit of work,and some Simplicity parts can be pricey,but it might be fun.


----------



## ford4x4302 (Jul 12, 2011)

yea i saw the wheel weights and chains too. I think i will offer 350 for them.


----------

